# "Anything you can do, I can do better....." Score one for the bears!



## jirodriguez (Oct 20, 2010)

Do I sense a case of Squirrel envy?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






























..... either that or that is on FAT squirrel!   LOL


----------



## dick foster (Oct 20, 2010)

That is one determined bear. Looks like he a fat one too so he must also be a smart bear.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 20, 2010)

That would be a great advertisement for whatever company makes that rope.... lol.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 20, 2010)

Yea I was thining that must be some darn strong rope.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG Johnny! You are sooooo bad!


----------



## meateater (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm sure that's wire cable but one talented bear.


----------



## dick foster (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually some synthetic fiber ropes are stronger than steel cable of the same size now. I off road and use synthetic fiber rope on my winch instead of steel cable now as most other folks do too. In competition rock crawling it's now a requirement for reasons of safety.  It's lighter, safer, easier to handle etc. 

For the pic, that rope looks to me like it's the regular poly rope like the stuff so popular for water skiing. 

No matter what it is that is one determined bear. Now if he could just learn to walk it like a high wire act. LOL


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually, I think the Bear is going to get it for the Squirrel. He knows the wrath of the Squirrel can be brutal, he's seen her in action!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2010)

I got these pics a few years back from a carving site.

That rope is really strong, but that bear is probably only about 150lbs.

And as for the squirrel????? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Dessert !

Bear

It could also be a squirrel in a Bear suit, because Squirrel season is open now, but Bear season doesn't open until next month. Pretty smart little rodents!


----------

